# Live from Lesner bridge



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

Check out the web cam from Lesner.Close up of Guy there with 3
poles in spikes.


----------



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

*the link*

http://www.wavy10.com/biglesner.htm


----------



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

*4:00 Cold Bev. time*

If I was up there ,would have to join him.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Okay, fess up. Which one of you nuts was it?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Not Me!!!

But I will probably strech a line tonight.

2 Weeks!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Twernt me either, but I'm heading out th door now to get sandblasted.


----------



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Cam setup in same spot*

Anybody for live webcam fishing?
First hand report.


----------

